# V10 TDI



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

The Wait is over! The V10 TDI is here. Fully equipped! After about 16,000 mls in a V8, this is a totally new feeling. The power is awesome, the sound-level is incredibly low and I'm collecting my experiences to share with you.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

Wow, I'm sure everyone here is jealous! Congratulations, and watch the speed limit. Please post photos too.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

Yes...Photos please!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_The Wait is over! The V10 TDI is here. Fully equipped! After about 16,000 mls in a V8, this is a totally new feeling. The power is awesome, the sound-level is incredibly low and I'm collecting my experiences to share with you.

Awesome! Congrats. We'll be looking forward to hearing your comparisons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

You are the first here with one. Please tell us, where is the engine made?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (spockcat)*

spock, littleskull has one.
oh, maybe you meant in the US.
V10 TDI, congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (sciencegeek)*

Yeah I'm sure he realizes that. He's probably talking about here in the U.S. because this is the first I've heard of someone taking delivery of the V10 here stateside.


----------



## CharlieTeuton (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

Great to hear that you have your V10 TDI. Please tell me two/three things: (1) is there a second battery (engine starting) in the rear lower compartment? & (2) what kind of spare tire/wheel is OE & where is it located? The "build week" for my V10 TDI is the first week in March. 
Thanks.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (spockcat)*

Volkswaken Motor Polska


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

Really? The motor is made in Poland!? The VW purists will never put up with that.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (CharlieTeuton)*

(1) Yes, a monster of a battery, filling the whole space beneath the (2) Vredestein Spacemaster 195/75-18 106P


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (spockcat)*

all new TDI(engines) are made in Poland....just like me...


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_all new TDI(engines) are made in Poland....just like me...









LOL! Do you run on diesel too?


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (4RCD3S4)*

na...hot air...


----------



## bagdan (Jan 14, 2004)

Congrats!!!
Does it have engine plastic covers, keyless engine start, steering wheel shifting pedals.
Please post pics. You have to, you know.


----------



## winicigo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

Congratulations V10 TDI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Do send us all the details - what options, how much, mileage !!!!
Also, when did you order it?
Thanks.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

V10 Touareg.... droool!








V10 TDI = Stump yanking, trailer pulling torque monster!


----------



## 1.8 nut (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

Post pics, and if you can, sound clips and/or videos. I want to hear this beast.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (1.8 nut)*

O.K. Here are some first pictures - no sound 
http://think-inc.com/v10_tdi.html


----------



## Tester (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

Thanks for the pics - looks nice! Can you compare the sound to your V-8 in more detail, ie, standing outside idling, inside idling, 80 mph, etc.?
I notice you have an Escort radar detector by your rv mirror. Have you done any experiments to see if the solar properties of the windscreen filters much of the radar signal out?


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_O.K. Here are some first pictures - no sound 
http://think-inc.com/v10_tdi.html

Congratulations! I have one on order but no confirmed date yet. I have requested that the front license plate not be installed on mine. I noticed that yours is not installed and no holes did you have to request this, and did you have to have any holes filled?
Thanks, V10TDIGUY


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (Tester)*

It is actually a V1 and I do not have any problems. I understand the the "metal-halide" <sp> coating causes blocking. Even my "sunpass" (prepaid toll booth) works flawlessly.
Sound is noisier in idle - especially, when engine is cold. But way lower (lower RPM) when cruising at 70. Still, sound is throaty and never annoying. Does not compare to the typical Diesel sound of early Mercedes, VW or trucks. Once engine is at operating temp, there is no way to distinguish it from a regular engine.
One very odd thing is the steering, which is way too soft (like my 67 Mustang) in slow speeds and nicely firm at higher speeds. The V8 had a better feel at slow speeds. I guess that all the added weight called for a speed adjusted power steering, to accomodate biceps-challenged drivers, looking for a parking space at the local mall...


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (bagdan)*

Just posted the pictures. NO pedal shifters. Tried them out in Europe, but found them really awkward, as they are fixed to the column and not turning with the wheel - as they should. So you rip your knuckles when doing fast turns.
No key-less start. Only key-less entry. (Which is an insult to innovative engineering) I guess it is a thing we don't get over here, because the Germans are scared of class action suits. (Remember the unintended acceleration suit, which nearly wiped out Audi?). Also applies to intelligent cruise control (like Infinity's).
Don't get me started! (the antiquated CD Navigation System would be my next topic..)


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (V10 TDI)*

Thanks for the post My V-10 is on order due April,did you get the window shades?And have they corrected the short range remote?Did you notice anything else improved over your V-8?Thanks in advance good luck with your new ride.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (V10 TDI)*

Nice ride. I do have to agree with you on the ugly exhaust tips. I'm surprised by this as I thought they'd be the same ones as the V8. You're still lucky to be able to drive a V10 TDI unlike some of us!


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (jack oconnor)*

roll-up shades are standard now. I had the passenger and driver side windows tinted to match the rest. Remote ist still very short range. (oh how electronically adavnced was my Corvette C5 and Z06... Remembered seat and mirror position, radio stations, a/c settings for each key (remote). Even had a setting where the car locked (and unlocked) itself, when the remote moved out and in of range.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (v10tdiguy)*

No front license plates in Florida!


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (V10 TDI)*

Thanks for the reply I`ll be glad to have those shades we travel with pets and I am always concerned about them ,especially when we go to FLa.Someone complained in an eariler post about not letting your engine idle more than a few mins,I let mine idle as long as necessary if we stop to shop or whatever that car is on to keep pets comfortable.Thats why I ordered 4 zone hvac.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (jack oconnor)*

The 4-Zone is a must in South Florida. Had a 2-Zone and a 4-Zone and can tell the difference.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_The 4-Zone is a must in South Florida. Had a 2-Zone and a 4-Zone and can tell the difference.

Especially since your car is BLACK!


----------



## strohj (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (spockcat)*

so since i really want a V10 TDI .. i have to ask.. how much does this baby cost to get her away from the stealership ??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (strohj)*

Check Edmunds: http://www.edmunds.com/new/200...agen*
They have MSRP with all options. But no invoice yet.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

*I posted my testlogs (2 V8's, 1 V10)*


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (strohj)*

Kelly blue book has both invoice and MSRP for the V10 and all options priced.
Link
http://kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/kw.kc...y&&nc


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (wineman)*

Sweeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I like the part about how it took two Vista VW techs over an hr to install your CD changer


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

I use Vista with good results. I print the information from the forum and fax it to them so they can do what I want done to the vehicle.


----------



## noc (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (ASurroca)*

As someone with a deposit down on a V8 and expecting delivery this weekend, I'm horrified by your travelogue on the two V8's. Am I making a mistake buying one of these things?


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*DON'T BE AFRAID!*

Don't get me wrong. I'm mostly critical in my logs, because we all know that the Trug (that's a new one) is outstanding. But why preach to the choir? It's the little things that get on our nerves and it's the stuff we want fixed. I f we wanted the "perfect car" - and get boared to death, vegetating behind the wheel, we'd get one of the soccer mom's to trade us their RX's... It is a very reasonable effort to be different and we should all help VW to make a godd product even better.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*KUDOS FOR VISTA*

Vista (and South) are one of the very few dealerships, which are not owned by Wayne's World. (Wayne Huizenga's Auto Nation). Vista is one of the oldest - if not the oldest, independent (and minority owned) dealerships in the Nation. They bend over backwards to make their customers feel part of the family. They go the extra mile so that the customer does not have to drive it... HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## 02jetta1.8t (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: KUDOS FOR VISTA (V10 TDI)*

Another one that is highly recommended in Orlando area is Aristocrat VW.


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

Gunther is not a part of Wayne's world. If you don't like Vista try Gunther. The owner is in the store quite frequently and his priority is the customer. I talked to him two or three times when shopping. The Vista owner has 9 dealerships but is a litle out there. I think he finally gave up his Beetle for a Silver V8premium plus with parking assist.


----------



## SilverjettaTDI (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (henry14)*

I'm keeping an eye at the local stealers around the Atlanta area and so far, no V-10's as of this morning. I would expect we would be getting them soon as I believe one of the Georgia ports gets shipments from VW.


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (SilverjettaTDI)*

Was at dealer yesterday checking/bothering them where is my Treg .they say port of entry is Brunswick Ga.Maybe I`ll drive down to my kids in Fla & visit it .Think theyll let me in the port?By the way I dont think I look like a terrorist?


----------



## Tester (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

I stopped in my local VW dealer today here in Washington State to check availabilty of TDI's. They only carry VW's and had 6 Touaregs on the lot, all V-8's. When I asked the salesman when they would be getting the V10 TDI's in he just looked at me and said probably not til 2006, maybe later. That VW was embroiled in a lawsuit (I'm assuming he meant over emissions?). Anyway, I thougt it was pretty amusing that a shop that specializes only in selling VW's would be so in the dark about such a unique product ready to hit their lot.


----------



## Tevi (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (Tester)*

Not every dealership is going to get one and the ones that are only get (I think) 3 Some are only getting one when someone orders it I went to three dealership 2 were clueless. You might have different emission regulations stopping you from getting one If not I can put you in touch with a dealer that order one for $100 down


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (Tester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tester* »_... When I asked the salesman when they would be getting the V10 TDI's in he just looked at me and said probably not til 2006, maybe later. That VW was embroiled in a lawsuit (I'm assuming he meant over emissions?). ...

In Europe the V10 TD1 comply to Euro 3 emission standarts like all other diesel engines without particuls filter. But the Euro 4 standarts enters in force next year I think so VW I think will solve the problem soon.
*However the Cadillac CTS in Europe comply only with the Euro 3 emmissions when even the new Bentley Azzure 6.75L V8 TT now comply with the Euro 4*.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_I had the passenger and driver side windows tinted to match the rest. 

Did you find a place that could match the factory tint? In Atlanta I can't find anyone with the greenish color tint. The standard smoke color usually offered looks a bit strange.
I can't believe they did not put the chrome exhaust tips on the V10- why would they take those off when they look so good on the V8?


_Modified by chickdr at 9:14 AM 2-21-2004_


----------



## Tester (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (Tevi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tevi* »_Not every dealership is going to get one and the ones that are only get (I think) 3 Some are only getting one when someone orders it I went to three dealership 2 were clueless. You might have different emission regulations stopping you from getting one If not I can put you in touch with a dealer that order one for $100 down

Can't any dealer in a state that hasn't adopted California emissions order one? Our county has no special emissions requirements. Does this shortage mean I will be paying full MSRP? I'm in Washington State and I'm willing to wait 3-4 months. Does that mean I can order one? This dealer is a VW only dealer with a W12 Phaeton in the showroom.
I would have thought the dealer would have been at least as informed as I.


----------



## Tester (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_I can't believe they did not put the chrome exhaust tips on the V10- why would they take those off when they look so good on the V8?

I imagine the diesel needed a larger flow and there wasn't room around the molded bumper to have a decorative chrome surround. I think it looks good the way it is. I've never been a big fan of drawing attention to the "poop hole".


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Tester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tester* »_
I imagine the diesel needed a larger flow and there wasn't room around the molded bumper to have a decorative chrome surround. I think it looks good the way it is. I've never been a big fan of drawing attention to the "poop hole".









In looking at the pics I don't see any difference in the size of the exhaust pipe or the bumper/exhaust clearance- just looks as if VW cut content again. I for one like a nice exhaust tip. My Boxster has the factory sport exhaust and while its adds nothing performancewise, it sure sounds and looks good. If I was paying the extra money for a V10 - I would surely expect to get at least AS MUCH content as I would get on a V8.


----------



## Tevi (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (Tester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tester* »_
Can't any dealer in a state that hasn't adopted California emissions order one? Our county has no special emissions requirements. Does this shortage mean I will be paying full MSRP? I'm in Washington State and I'm willing to wait 3-4 months. Does that mean I can order one? This dealer is a VW only dealer with a W12 Phaeton in the showroom.
I would have thought the dealer would have been at least as informed as I.
Out of three dealerships only one new as much as I did Idon't know everything about it but niether did they but we fed off of each other They were willing to find the info I wanted The dealer shold be able to order one for you Let me know I can get order codes


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_
Did you find a place that could match the factory tint? In Atlanta I can't find anyone with the greenish color tint. The standard smoke color usually offered looks a bit strange.
I can't believe they did not put the chrome exhaust tips on the V10- why would they take those off when they look so good on the V8?

_Modified by chickdr at 9:14 AM 2-21-2004_

Tint: No, it is not an EXACT match, but you can't tell the difference from the outside unless you are against a white wall. I used the Formula 1 grey (30%). From the inside (that's where I spend most of my time "around" the Trug) it does not matter anyhow.
Chrome tips: My dealer is looking into the matter. The V8's should fit, but we won't know until we put them on. There is enough space to fit the (the V10's actually look a little smaller than the V8's) more a question of aesthetics, because the V10's look sort of naked. (yeah, that is what a "poophole" is supposed to look like...)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_Chrome tips: My dealer is looking into the matter. The V8's should fit, but we won't know until we put them on. There is enough space to fit the (the V10's actually look a little smaller than the V8's) more a question of aesthetics, because the V10's look sort of naked. (yeah, that is what a "poophole" is supposed to look like...)

As far as I can tell, those chrome tips on the V8 are about $210 EACH.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*V10 TDI latest impressions*

Just to whet your appetite: Here's my two Cents on the first extended trip. Moved the "Trug" for about 150 mls (Total now 525). If the V8 has 313 hp, this thing has at least 350! (I know it is mainly the immense torque, which launches this rocket so effortlessly). I have to put it on a Dymo one of these days, because I hear that VW actually aknowledges that the V10's hp is "somewhat higher". (I read a report of a guy on the Net, who put his Phaeton V10 on a Dymo and it came out at 380hp!
120 mph "would" be just a nice cruising speed, with ample power to chase Corvettes and Porsches. A Bonsai Suby WRX was completely taken by surprise, when he was forced to smell my fumes. By the way the car smells more like an overchlorinated jacuzzi, than a Mack. Yes the engine is a little noisier from the outside (than the V8) but nothing like your Dad's Mercedes Diesel. Just a little hoarse. But what the heck; I hardly spend any period of time outside the "Trug" with the engine running... From the inside you only hear the engine before it reaches its operating temperature. At higher speeds it actually is a lot quieter than the V8. Definetely less noisy than my previous Z06, hence still throaty, almost sexy. I guess VW added lots of noise insulation. Also the wind noise is barely perceptable. (I took off the roof racks). I also like the ride on the 19" with the P Zeroes. I was a little scared that the ride would be rougher and bumpier than on the 18" I had on the V8, I guess the added weight improves the roadhold feel. (Feel, not physics!)
This thing flies, it actually feels lighter than the V8 (although it gained so much weight over the already obese V8 that you have to check the weight limit before you cross a bridge...)
When the light turns green there are very few cars which can keep up with the V10 - and it is not even broken in. (Who came up with that stupid term "breaking in" anyhow...)
I know it does not pay for the premium of the V10 BUT my average MPG stands at 21.9!!! I had to double-check, because I couldn't believe it. NOT 22 liters per 100 km, but actually 22MPG. Stunning!
Also gave it a good clean- and wax-job today. No blemishes, no running noses, no orange peel. Black and shiny like a new Steinway. And again: the quality of the interior materials used, is unsurpassed. A pleasure for all senses: touch, look, feel and smell.
In short: A very exciting and wonderful car, which is also fun (lots) to drive. Well worth the wait!!!

_Modified by V10 TDI at 9:51 PM 2-22-2004_


_Modified by V10 TDI at 1:10 AM 2-23-2004_


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (V10 TDI)*

I have been anxiously waiting for your report.I`m glad you are pleased with your car ,now I can hardly wait till April when mine is supposed to arrive.The only things i left off mine was the 19s and full spare.


----------



## SilverjettaTDI (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (V10 TDI)*

Could you hear a nice turbo whine coming from those twin turbos?


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*

Hey Mr V-10 just out of idle courisity Why is it you have already had 3 tregs ?Most of us keep our cars 3 yrs you seem to keep one 3 mos>I wish I lived near you so I could pick up your cast offs!


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (SilverjettaTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverjettaTDI* »_Could you hear a nice turbo whine coming from those twin turbos?

No audible whining, no perceiptible kick-in. Sorry! Sound insulation muffles engine noise almost cmpletely.


----------



## wakenine (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (ASurroca)*

What kind of fuel economy do these V10s get? I heard 30 MPG. Is that true or just plain crazy?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wakenine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wakenine* »_What kind of fuel economy do these V10s get? I heard 30 MPG. Is that true or just plain crazy?

Read up 5 posts. He says he is averaging 22 mpg at this point with his new car/new engine. You might be able to get 30 mpg on the highway at 55 mph.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (V10 TDI)*

Hey Mike, how about a pic of the 2nd battery / spare tire location?
Thanx


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (Wolf)*

Here, I picked this up today:


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (spockcat)*

hmm. you joking? that's not your rig, is it? why would you need the extra battery for your V8?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_hmm. you joking? that's not your rig, is it? why would you need the extra battery for your V8?

In case of an electrical fault? For all those electronic devices i am planning on installing? 
Actually I meant I found this photo today on another site.
I wish I picked up the twin battery (V10) car today.


----------



## Tester (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (spockcat)*

O.K., I'll bite. Where's the spare go then?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI latest impressions (Tester)*

no spare, no kidding. "breakdown kit". fix the flat yourself.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 10, 1999)

*Re: V10 TDI (V10 TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 TDI* »_(1) Yes, a monster of a battery, filling the whole space beneath the (2) Vredestein Spacemaster 195/75-18 106P

*Hi Mike,*
does this pic that Spock (thanx) posted reflect what's under your mat. There just doesn't seem to be enough space for a "Vredestein Spacemaster 195/75-18" tire over that monster battery & under the mat?
Thanx


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (Wolf)*

I suspect there still is enough room for the spare but will let V10TDI confirm it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (spockcat)*

Confirmed by V10TDI - second battery and spare:


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI (spockcat)*

nice! I swear I read somewhere that in Europe the T-regs come only with breakdown kits and no spare ... is that wrong? hey Euro's, what's in your trunks?


----------



## Tester (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI (spockcat)*

Nice! Thanks for the photos. I never would have believed it otherwise








I know diesels take more electricity to crank (due to their higher compression) but wouldn't two batteries mean there was more electrical reserve to run the stereo or the heater blower when the engine was off? That's a big looking battery there in the trunk.


----------



## SilverjettaTDI (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: V10 TDI (Tester)*

Basically. I dout you will see the "dead battery" threads with the diesel.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Update MPG*

Updated logbook on my website.
Latest MPG: Long-Term (City and Highway) 19.7
Last 100 mls (Fast on Turnpike) 23.5
Constant 50 mph 28.5
Trouble free fun!


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey V10 TDI:
I live in Deerfield Beach. I had better come by and drive that V10 just to confirm that it works OK. You know, for your safety.
-BD


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (BrunDog)*

Hey V10 TDI!
When you say you got 23.5 MPG "Fast on the Turnpike". What's fast: 80, 85? I wonder what the MPG is at 65mph and 75mph?
I wish I can afford this right now. Hey, maybe I can buy it from you in 3 years or so?
2FastDre.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Airbag Fault*

I was almost waiting for this: At 742 Miles THE AIRBAG FAULT NOTIFICATION CAME ON. (Like in my previous V8). I will not go for another exchange of the wiring harness, or exchange of airbag, or switches, or connectors. This is not the solution. Too many reports of unsuccessful attempts to cure this problem on this Forum already.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (V10 TDI)*

get it fixed, dude. it's the airbags. it might save your life (or your kid's, or your wife's).


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fault (sciencegeek)*

I think he was saying that he'd rather be rid of the car than go thru all of that hassle. That's a major bummer. For the right discount, I'll buy it from you and deal with the airbag problem!


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fault (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_get it fixed, dude. it's the airbags. it might save your life (or your kid's, or your wife's).









What I MEANT is that I will not get it fixed until VW knows the cause of the problem - because all the attempted fixes did not work! I had a previous Treg 10 days in the shop, had wire harnesses and connectors replaced and the same symptoms reoccured two days after I got the car back.


----------



## BrunDog (Jan 21, 2004)

sciencegeek:
See what I am saying? They do not know the real fix yet. All these fixes are junk
-BD


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_sciencegeek:
See what I am saying? They do not know the real fix yet. All these fixes are junk
-BD

BrunDog, thanks for telling the TRUTH!


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

Waiting on a fix update..................
Think VW is too!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (BrunDog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrunDog* »_sciencegeek:
See what I am saying? They do not know the real fix yet. All these fixes are junk
-BD

c'mon BrunDog. mine was fixed, other people's were fixed ... for *some* airbag faults they might not know a fix but "all these fixes are junk" is junk.
drifter, did you succeed in lemoning your rig yet? if I remember correctly, it was in the lawyers' hands a while back?








uh, wasn't this thread about the V10? how did we get here? sorry ....


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (deltadrifter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deltadrifter* »_Waiting on a fix update..................
Think VW is too!

See my latest update here - not a fix, per se, but more info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## Tevi (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Whats the oil capacity of the V10


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_

uh, wasn't this thread about the V10? how did we get here? sorry ....


Got here cause this is the second Treg he has had with NO FIX! ID that so hard to understand????


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

IF you check out the originaotrs website you see that he has had this problem in his previous V8 which was replaced the harness and bag , which still was no fix. NO FIX MEANS NO FIX!
Not hard for me to understand. I have had the same experience. Hope you do not.
Good LUCK TO ALL. Gotta feeling we all gonna need it! Hope I am wrong!


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (deltadrifter)*

dude, I understand you're mad and you have my sympathy. But BrunDog's comment and V10 TDI's problem specifically referred to an Airbag Fault, not generally to an unfixed rig like yours.
Edit: I see that you figured out that it's about an Airbag Fault. V10 TDI's V10 TDI (if you follow me) hasn't been fixed because there hasn't been an attempt to fix it. That doesn't mean that there's no fix. I means that we don't know if there's a fix. And from the experience of most other Airbag-faulted people here, including me, most Airbag Faults are fixable and therefore have a fix. Now go get a fix.










_Modified by sciencegeek at 7:40 PM 3-3-2004_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Back to the original subject.... I saw the V10TDI this evening at the Denver Auto Show.... that's a lotta engine in the engine bay... otherwise it looks just like a loaded V8.
But I still wanna drive the V10TDI in the baddest of ways!


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

If you read my posts you'll maybe you'll figure out I know about FIXES too!
No offense Dude, but the person who started this thread has had three Tregs, Two with air bag faults and two with NO FIXES. 
I think maybe the originator has had similar experiences with service on his his V8 and does not want to allow them to fool around with the V10
.

_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_dude, I understand you're mad and you have my sympathy. But BrunDog's comment and V10 TDI's problem specifically referred to an Airbag Fault, not generally to an unfixed rig like yours.
Edit: I see that you figured out that it's about an Airbag Fault. V10 TDI's V10 TDI (if you follow me) hasn't been fixed because there hasn't been an attempt to fix it. That doesn't mean that there's no fix. I means that we don't know if there's a fix. And from the experience of most other Airbag-faulted people here, including me, most Airbag Faults are fixable and therefore have a fix. Now go get a fix.









_Modified by sciencegeek at 7:40 PM 3-3-2004_

_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_dude, I understand you're mad and you have my sympathy. But BrunDog's comment and V10 TDI's problem specifically referred to an Airbag Fault, not generally to an unfixed rig like yours.
Edit: I see that you figured out that it's about an Airbag Fault. V10 TDI's V10 TDI (if you follow me) hasn't been fixed because there hasn't been an attempt to fix it. That doesn't mean that there's no fix. I means that we don't know if there's a fix. And from the experience of most other Airbag-faulted people here, including me, most Airbag Faults are fixable and therefore have a fix. Now go get a fix.









_Modified by sciencegeek at 7:40 PM 3-3-2004_


----------



## deltadrifter (Nov 29, 2003)

Obvioulsy, TDI knows better this time.


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Airbag Fix*

Talked to the SM(!) at my dealer; he said he needed the car in the shop to diagnose the problem (yes there are different causes for airbag faults). Get a call back same day, that the order is out for new wiring harness (under driver seat) new airbag (think it was the side airbag) and a module). Assuming that it would take a while to rip my new car apart, end even longer to put it back together and being 99.9% sure that THIS IS NOT THE FIX FOR THE AIRBAG FAULT, I picked up my car with the fault (although the reset made the warning light disappear for about 100 miles). This airbag situation is making waves now and I am confident that the real fix is right around the corner - hopefully the next corner. I will update my website with status changes and post a note here.


----------



## Tevi (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fix (V10 TDI)*

Can you tell me the oil capacity of the V10


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Oil Capacity*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tevi* »_Can you tell me the oil capacity of the V10

approx. 12.0 qts (11.5 liters)


----------



## jack oconnor (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Fix (V10 TDI)*

With the trouble you have had are you still happy with your car and do you have any regrets about buying it?I am getting a bit gun shy about all the electrical problems that seem to be cropping up .So far I only have my $500 deposit at risk ,and it`s proably refundable,but I still want my v-10 since no other car available right now suits my needs.What do you think?


----------



## V10 TDI (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Fix (jack oconnor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jack oconnor* »_ With the trouble you have had are you still happy with your car and do you have any regrets about buying it?I am getting a bit gun shy about all the electrical problems that seem to be cropping up .So far I only have my $500 deposit at risk ,and it`s proably refundable,but I still want my v-10 since no other car available right now suits my needs.What do you think?

ABSOLUTELY YES! It is a magnificent car. You won't regret it. (Just ask the Bimmer M3, who could not believe his eyes, when he could barely hang on - I think he'll take his car to the next VW dealership to exchange it for a V10!)
I understand that my problem is specific to my VIN. The problem was investigated and all future Tregs will not be affected - and my fix is being worked on as I write this. (Has to do with the Advanced Airbag System).


_Modified by V10 TDI at 12:29 PM 3-6-2004_


----------



## tornado (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*

One thing to keep in mind...with the 1.9 TDI in my Wife's Beetle, we didn;t get the great mileage until some 1500 miles were on the clock. We can now get ~50 mpg on the long freeway drives...first few months were only managed mid 30's to low 40's.

Mike.


----------

